# UV therapy-phototherapy



## tdeynes (Oct 22, 2010)

I have some questions on billing for phototherapy. How is it billed?  How can perform the therapy? Does the physician need to be present if the UV machine is in the hospital and the physician office is in another outside the hospital.  please help?


----------



## LCRUZ515 (Oct 22, 2010)

This depends on the carrier. We bill for phototherapy and BCBS states Dr. does not need to be present however needs to be on call. All other carriers require the billing Dr. to be on site.


----------

